# Turismo Itinerante: Aree di sosta camper in Italia



## thePassants (Feb 9, 2009)

Chow tooty.

Found this site:

Turismo Itinerante

If you can muddle your way through the Italian, there's a lot of info there; and very searchable.

Looks good; hopefully of use to someone...


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Website*

Grazie mille!

Russell


----------

